# Aloha from Remy!



## S-Harkey (Feb 13, 2008)

Aloha!


















Remy looks particularly pissed at me here. <3

-Sarah


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Aw! He's so sweet - and a right little poser :wink:


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

squeeeeeeeee! How cute.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cute! Looking dead comfy in there!!

I have one of those HUGE tiki-huts for my furkids during free-range, and they love it. I would love to put it in their cage, but I've read the ingredients of it and it contains pine  Playing safe with them - but it is cut as heck


----------



## S-Harkey (Feb 13, 2008)

My box for it didn't say it had pine, but I see it is listed online.
Hm.
They've had it in there quite awhile with no problems, and Remy just took a shine to being inside it today. They haven't chewed on it at all, just pulled the roof apart.
Maybe I'll give it to them in moderation then. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

I always get the one like it but without the wood roof, it is the same style but all the chewy stuff. My girls like it but they never sit in it, they just chew it. So I get them the log instead.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Noooo problemo 

The only reason I don't put mine in their cage is because if I do, I know they will all sleep in it constantly. And I don't want to risk anything as a couple of them have really sensitive resp systems.

It's a great toy for them though - the 'thatching' is now being chewed to pieces by Ritchie - he runs off with the straw. I'm still to find his stash O.O :lol:


----------



## Jenje! (Mar 5, 2008)

That is too cute!  

I was wondering about those little huts too... hmm. I may get one of the big ones for the upper level of my rat tank when I get ready to expand it. Spin-off thread perhaps?


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

"Remy looks particularly pissed at me here. <3"

Looks like he's saying, "Leave me alone, I'm on vacation!"
What a cutie!


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

how quick do they typically chew them up? I would like to get my ratties one but it seems like it could be chewed up pretty quickly in which case it wouldnt be worth the money


----------



## Middy (Nov 19, 2007)

DAW he is so cute! LOVE the ears mwa~~! I have one of those for my ratties..only they out grew it. I woke up one morning due to squealing only to find my largest rat, Shin, with his head stuck in the opening and running all over the level and his big butt sticking out of it. What amused me most was my other rat Yuki was watching from the peep hole as Shin cried for mommy.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

my girls will demolish a log in 3 weeks. It's worth the money to me because it is good for their teeth and they love it so much!


----------



## S-Harkey (Feb 13, 2008)

My girls haven't eaten any, just kinda hang out around it and tear the straw apart. But then again, my girls are sorta weird... they don't really care too much for foods that most ratties love like carrots, peas, and yogies. They'd rather have everything thats bad for them like high protein, high fat, high salt foods. And lettuce... which does nothing for them.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

AHHH! It's Teh Cuteness!

P.S. If your cam doesn't have an option for picture size Photobucket does have a resize function on the site. Easy to use and that way your pics wont get cut off from being gigantic. hahah


----------

